# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  tomey lensmeterTL 3000C

## wilddevil

hello .
I have the Tomey lensmeter TL3000c and it uses white markers...could anyone know what can I put instead of the heads?  because the paint keeps ending fast so buying a replacement often is not a good solution.
https://www.news-medical.net/TL-3000...ter-from-Tomey

I think they use chalk, water based ink..

----------

